# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Smecekijada

## jelena.O

ovo keljim ako koga zanima https://www.facebook.com/events/1102647293130226/

----------


## jelena.O

Trebalo je pisati Smucekijada

----------

